# One Singleton?



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 6, 2008)

My Rose had one singleton about an hour ago. Even though she started pulling fur two hours ago and had a nice nest spot set up for it, she had it on the wire anyway. It was dead as far I could see. I spent quite a bit of time trying to warm it up to no avail. Now an hour is passed and I guess that is all we get.

One singleton, quite large, three days late and dead?

This is her first breeding and the buck's too. I know he was having difficulty trying to figure out which end was up if you get my drift, but still just one?

So now I guess I will have to worry about mastitis.

Funny thing is her dew lap has grown to enormous proportions in the last two weeks. Poor girl.

She did everything just right too. Had just the most beautiful nest.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 6, 2008)

Wait a little longer. The first one could have been dead (hence leaving it on the wire) and like a plug in the uterine horn. If there areothers, they can come hours later. Have patience, and give her some quiet time.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh really? Cause she is still pulling fur.

Okay. I'm shutting the door and leaving her be. It's 4:30 now-I'll check her in three or four hours.

Thank you. This was a real first for me. Usually my does have more babies than I can handle. In fact, a lady in Nevada who bought one of my FG does called me during all this uproar today to tell me the doe had twelve babies today and could I please take a few? LOL.



Okay- I'll wait.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 7, 2008)

Had one more about two hours ago that is doing fine. Fed and moving. I think that is all we are going to get. I'm having some issues around it- warmth wise. She did not pull enough fur really, so I have lamp going. That will have to do.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 7, 2008)

If you take some babies from your friends litter of 12, and put them with the singleton, that will help with heat. You want at least three babies to help keep each other warm. I would take 4 babies from your friend, leaving her with 8 and you with 5 in the nest boxes.

Also see if you can gently pluck some more fur from mom. Pull gently on the fur from her tummy. The birthing process/hormones help loosen the fur so it should come out easily with out hurting her.

--Dawn


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 7, 2008)

Dawn-thanks for the advice. I will try to pull more fur. The baby has made it well for twenty four hours. If he can get another two days- we might be out of the woods. I have installed a nestbox heater and a lamp which seems to do well. OUr temps are so extreme that I really have to monitor them. Very cold at night and hot in the day.

I wish I could put him with the mom that has twelve, but they are in Nevada about 4 hundred miles away. LOL I only have two rabbits I have sold recently locally-both bucks. Usually my FGs go to different states just because there are so few where I live.

I have determined in order to save myself grief that with the fall breeding I will breed two does at once just to be on the safe side.

My biggest, most primary concern right now is preventing mastitis in the doe. It would seem that having only one baby to nurse might increase the chances of that occurring. Any suggestions as to actions I can take to stop that from happening?

And if everyone will have a good thought for this poor only baby that would be appreciated. His first coupleof weeks won't be easy.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 7, 2008)

A doe will produce as much milk as the baby demands. So she should adjust to the demands of her baby. Keep an eye on her breasts, but I wouldn't be overly worried. Make sure all of them are pink and not blue or black.

Monitoring the heat of the baby is good. Once he grows fur he will be able to regulate his own temperature better.

It's a shame your friend is so far away. You could have fostered a few babies over to help keep the singleton warm.

Keep us updated, and you should take some pictures!

--Dawn


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 8, 2008)

I have the ambient heat around him at 80 degrees. I read in England they keep their nests at 80 year round. Just can't get more hair for the poor little thing. 

He's got some lungs though. He can really scream when mom leaves the box.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 9, 2008)

Day 3 yay!!!

I think I might be out of the woods with this little singleton. I still am keeping the nest box at 80 degrees. But he has paper towels in there with him today so I think tonight I might turn off the heat. We will see. I can see his fur growing so.....



One is better than none. I am still wondering though about the judge at the show who palpitated her and said she had a ton of babies in there. Apparently not.

Flemish can be tough to palpitate. I don't know what he thought he was feeling at five days along, but it wasn't a ton of babies, that's for sure.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 10, 2008)

Here we are on day 4. He is twice the size as he was when he was born. I've never had one grow THIS fast.LOL

And now the yellow ticking is starting to show through. He is definately a sandy.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 11, 2008)

Good luck with the baby! Can't wait to see any pics!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, i just read this.. i'm glad the little one is doing just fine  

anndd....its time for photos now!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 18, 2008)

10 Days. Eyes open and it is huge. Think it may be a doe.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 18, 2008)

Only thing I think she is carrying too much white on the tops of the back feet. But it may be too soon to tell. And the rufus factor is not as strong yet as it is on her mother.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness that baby is so cute and so big. 

I'm so jealous. I'd love to watch them grow from birth.

Susan


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 18, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> 10 Days. Eyes open and it is huge. Think it may be a doe.



This particular line has always been huge anyway. Her greatgrandfather weighed 22lbs when he was registered at 14 months. Her grandmother weighed 18 lbs when she was registered at 11 months. Her name was just Big Sandy.

So big is what this line does anyway. But I think this may be the first singleton in any of the line's litters so she should just be enormous. I'm keeping an eye on her back legs but I have been assured by many FG breeders that splay legs are not a huge worry in FGs.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

That is big baby for ten days! How cute though!! Have you named the baby yet?


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 18, 2008)

If boy or girl it will be Rose's Jackie or Rose's Jack. Her greatgrandfather is Jack.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 19, 2008)

aww. what great names!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 19, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> *weedflemishgiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 10 Days. Eyes open and it is huge. Think it may be a doe.
> ...








I added this third picture cause it is from a different angle. It gives a better view of just how big this bunny's head really is. LOL


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 19, 2008)

That baby is enormous! I had some foster babies that were 1/3 that size at 4 weeks. What a beautiful baby. Congratulations!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 20, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> *weedflemishgiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *weedflemishgiants wrote: *
> ...


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 20, 2008)

I put together a photo album of the baby pictures so far. I think that is easier than
uploading each one.
http://www.weedflemishgiantrabbitry.com/roses_baby/


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Dublinperky (Jun 22, 2008)

Sooooo cute. So big too. I love the names! Can't wait for more pictures!:bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 22, 2008)

I adore that rabbit! What a handful! It really makes me miss having a Flemmie!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 22, 2008)

New pictures for day 14. These were not good pictures this morning, but he is a handful. I had to remove his nestbox already 10 days early as he has abandoned it and is all over the place. I decided it was dangerous for mommy to have the nestbox inside. So now he sleeps in a bed of hay.

The new pictures are at the baby album http://www.weedflemishgiantrabbitry.com/roses_baby/

I hope I can get better ones this afternoon.

In the past I've taken daily pictures from day one to ten then at one month and then two and three. But this time I am going all the way through. It is just interesting watchig them grow. Look how fat his front feet are in the last pictures though. LOL What a tub.


----------



## Dublinperky (Jun 22, 2008)

CUTE!:adorable::bunnieskiss


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 23, 2008)

Come to think of it, that's even the color my FG was. We named her Brindy because of her coloring. Beautiful shots. I can't wait to see how big the baby grows!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 24, 2008)

He's a boy!!! I wanted a doe. Oh well, he is cute anyway. He will be called Rose's Jack. But oh, I wanted a doe LOLOL


----------



## lilangelhotots (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on your baby boy! He is soo big and just adorable!:biggrin2:Baby flemish are the cutest.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 25, 2008)

Day 18 and a pound and a half.



Rose and her baby.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 26, 2008)

He sure is cute! I didn't realize he was a flemmie until I read some recent posts! No wonder he is so big!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jul 21, 2008)

so here I am with binker stinker (that's his new name) and the evans register pops up with a reminder to wean him. So I'm thinking boy time flies when shoveling rabbit manure, but I take him out and put in a play pen for a couple hours by himself. And I'm watching this rabbit and doubts creep in. He just seems really really young a real baby. So, .... I take him and put him on the scales and he pops up five lbs. So then I'm reallyscratching my head.

And I get out the calendar and count the days and it is only SIX weeks not eight so I don't know why evans said to wean. And I guess I bought into it cause he is so huge anyway. But I put him back in with mom. We will see what he is like at eight weeks.

That was a real mind boing flip. And now I am wondering how long my Evans has been set to wean at six weeks? 



But I have nother litter due this week, so I need to get a little less scattered here brain wise.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 21, 2008)

You can change the settings for each breed in Evans. It is set for 6 weeks as a default, but you can set each breed differently, according to what you want. I wean Flemish at 8-10 weeks, but the Mini Rex get weaned at 6. I put nest boxes in at 27 days for Mini Rex but 29-30 for the Flemish. 

Check your default settings for each breed.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah you know I never checked it? Which means I have been weaned the last litter too early. AAARFFGGGH

And I was wondering why it always told me to put the nestbox in so early. That advice I ignored. LOL

Thanks. I'll go change my defaults.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, Jack is quite cute!
And I'm pretty sure (judging by the pics with your hand) that he's larger than my Flynn, who's 7 weeks old!

:shock:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay. Got my defaults all set. Oh poor rabbits. Hmm. I guess that means that Rose was NOT late delivering binker stinker. All that worry for nothing.

Cathy- Randy Cunningham called me yesterday. He is concerned because our club webpage is not up yet. Have you just not gotten to it yet?

It has taken this long to get our breeders to go with a webpage in the first place. Most of our biggest breeders who will remain nameless here don't even know how to check their e-mail. LOL.

Randy and I are really trying hard to pull the California Club into the 21st century. LOL

Help!!!Get us online.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Aug 24, 2008)

Rose's Singleton at 10 weeks- quite a difference.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking good! Lovely mandolin shape already! He's gonna be a show stopper for sure! :blueribbon:

It's good to have all of Mommy's milk!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Aug 25, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> Rose's Singleton at 10 weeks- quite a difference.





>


Still trying to get a show position. The first picture is too hunched up, the second too MUCH extension. LOL. Either way, it shows his rise.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Aug 25, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> *weedflemishgiants wrote: *





> Rose's Singleton at 10 weeks- quite a difference.





>





> Still trying to get a show position. The first picture is too hunched up, the second too MUCH extension. LOL. Either way, it shows his rise.





> I'll keep trying, but experience has shown the judges will choose one or the other- too much extensionor too little and I am sure the rabbit will be equally as cooperative.
> :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww... he's young, give him time!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my Gosh are you saying, this little cutie,











is now this BIG cutie.






Good God they grow fast. He's huge but Beautiful.

Susan


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey some people swear the rabbit can be trained to assume the show position. Don't know if that is true or not and not sure some of the judges would not change it anyway but it is worth a try.


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 26, 2008)

He's beautiful!! I can't believe he's grown up so fast!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Sep 20, 2008)

There is another side to the story of being an only bunny. Not only is he huge, but he is also incredibly extroverted and pushy.

Since I sold Aernoud the other day, my sweet little avatar went to Oregon, Binker has Aernoud's cage instead of having to have his strapped to the wall. He is just incredibly, incredibly spoiled. :eats:Not to mention eating me out of house and home. He is way into 6-8 weight now and he is fifteen weeks. Not quite sure what to do with him yet.


----------



## Bramblerose (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice looking boy, good luck with him if you decide to keep and show him. Just something that I do in case a doe doesn't pull enough fur is save dryer lint, have a big bag of it. Usually put it under the babies and the pulled fur on top, because I have had does that didn't like it on their babies. Keeps them very warm.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you Bramblerose. I had not thought of dryer lint. A friend of mine told to keep all fur from moults as well and put it through the washing machine in a pantyhose bag with a non scented soap. so I've been collecting fur as well. I like the idea of lint on the bottom as a lining though.

It is only really an issue in winter litters as the snow is so hard here.


----------



## Bramblerose (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey you just reminded me that I have a small bag of Satin Angora fur stashed somewhere just for this purpose, saving it for my rare cold weather litter. I feel you on the snow, I haven't bred the the last few winters because its just too frigid here, so I gave up. So how much does he weigh now? I have light grays, and they just never have the size that the sandies do, and certainly not when their that young.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Sep 22, 2008)

He's gigantic. I didn't weigh him this week. Sure I will today though as I have people coming for the babies.

In my last three litters I have found the rabbits to go in this order size wise- sandy, white and fawn.

For some reason my whites are just about as big as the sandies, but the fawns run behind that. Ears as well. This last litter has enormous ears in the whites and sandies, but the fawns, while long enough, don't scream look at me in ear length. LOL.

I have not done blacks, grays and steels in a long while about three years wanting to concentrate only on fawns and sandies. But my blacks were hulkers while my grays were smaller. And I found the steels to run just about as big as the sandies. 

Grays do run smaller and blues as well.


----------



## BSAR (Sep 27, 2008)

He is sure cute! And big!! But he is a flemmy so they grow fast !!


----------

